# Tan stomach markings?



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

I recently bred two broken marked type mice together - mom is black, blazed face, couple small white spots on her back, and a long white spot on her stomach. Dad is a broken marked golden brown, blazed face, zig-zag sort of white lines down his back. They both have black tan in their lines.

She had 9, 3 girls and 6 boys, took it down to 3 girls and 2 boys. They are mostly all tan or broken tan. Some have this odd marking though - it looks like momma mouse's white tummy stripe, in the middle of the tan.

Baby with momma's mark









Baby wiht poor tan marking









Baby with BOTH









The other two babies are broken.

Is this common? I'm not breeding for showing (no shows around here anyway ) so it isn't a big deal that they have big colour faults, but what caused this?


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The babies with the markings have simply inherited the broken gene from both parents.


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

She only has it on her stomach though, not on her back. Does that still mean she is a broken black tan?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes. Any white spotting gene that manifests like that is referred to as broken but there several different ones. Some only show as a headspot (also a specific gene I think), which is common in bandeds.


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for your help!


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the broken black tan  I just got a broken black tan myself that was supposed to be a feeder, but she has the white on her back and guess what the marking is of??? It is EXACTLY like the play boy bunny! I thought it was so funny and I didn't even notice till after I got her!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi

the loki will be called Variable spotting, so vsvs..

this gen makes wight feeds and ("schwanzspitze"??) an some get an headspot and one patsh on there stomeck.

but you can get nice bandes wehn you breed vor them too!

i get mor of there like your black self mice, we call ist berkshire (like the same marking by rats!)

here you can see same berkshires, i have more at my aktualy litters, but i have to loud them -.- mutch work you know;-)

here ist vsvs berkshire
http://die-gesunde-farbmauszucht.npage. ... 38377.html

here is vsvs banded
http://die-gesunde-farbmauszucht.npage. ... 08927.html

and vsvs ducht
http://die-gesunde-farbmauszucht.npage. ... 06747.html

greetings viv


----------

